
How to Write a Kickass Readme - BerislavLopac
https://dev.to/scottydocs/how-to-write-a-kickass-readme-5af9
======
indentit
> For example, if it runs on the latest version of Python, tell them to
> install Python.

The example given here assumes that the latest version (of Python) at the time
the readme was written is the same as when it is being read - I think it's far
better to be explicit about what version it was developed for/with.

